# inspired by some beautiful photos



## MantidAdmirer (May 22, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I belong to another board where I saw some breathtaking photos of pet mantids. I must say I have always been fascinated with these compelling insects, and didn't even realize that people kept them as pets until about a day ago!! I often get them in my yard during the hotter summer months, and have spent many an hour observing these creatures. I love their articulated heads, such a unique feature.

I am very excited to (hopefully) begin a hobby/interest that would cause me much stimulation!!  

At the moment I am doing some searches and reading past posts in order to determine which breed I should begin with,and what to expect. I am moving very soon, so I expect it will be several months before I actually own a mantis!!

Looking forward to finding out lots of helpful information!!


----------



## robo mantis (May 22, 2007)

Welcome where are you from and where are you moving?


----------



## OGIGA (May 22, 2007)

Welcome! You came to the right place.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (May 23, 2007)

Esp. good since you can get mantids for free 

Welcome!


----------



## Rick (May 23, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 25, 2007)

welcome 2


----------



## MantidAdmirer (May 26, 2007)

> Welcome where are you from and where are you moving?


HI, and thanks!

Currently living in Lancaster County PA, moving to Webster, NY (suburb of Rochester) in about a month and a half.


----------



## robo mantis (May 26, 2007)

Oh sounds cool


----------



## MantidAdmirer (May 26, 2007)

Thanks for the other welcomes, too! I'm not sure I will be here long enough to capture a wild mantis. they usually appear in the steamier part of the summer, late July-Aug - and we won't be here any more.

As I am a beginner, I thought I would probably figure out the best species and try that first - go from there. I will continue looking up info here... but if someone feels inclined to answer this - what is the average lifespan for a mantis?


----------



## robo mantis (May 26, 2007)

life span for the local Chinese, European, Carolina mantis are 3 months outdoors and 4-6 indoors


----------

